# Fluval 120L and the Fluval U filters



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

hello im thinking about getting a new fluval roma 120L tank . We currently have a jewel 60L but fancy something bigger. 
Fluval have recently released new filters, but i can find much information on them, are they good? how long will the filter medium last before it needs replacing? our jewel came with a list saying how long each will last and we just follow that to the T.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Wemily!

usually the recommended speed, or turn over speed, is 4x or 5x per hour the size of your tank: ie, if you have a 100L/50Gl tank, recomended filter for it would be one that turns 500L/250GL per hour based on a 5x turn over. i use a cansister filter in my 15GL that turns 10x+ per hour.

hope this helps. 

ps my calcualtions on Liter to Gallon coverstion is an estimate and will not be acurate. just to give you an rough idea.

Cheers!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually....100L is closer to 25 GAL.....
geeeeezzzzzz...this metric stuff makes me dizzy...i always forget what equals what....
and let's not even talk about Degrees "F" verses Degrees "C"...OMG..... lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

hehehehhe yupp.

25G = 95L.


----------

